# phrases



## Roshini

1) Are you jealous?
2) Me? Why would I be jealous?
3) Why would I be jealous of her?
4) I'm/ I am very busy with my work(as in job - trabaho.)
5) Do you have any problems? (is it - ano ang problemo ba?)

thanks.


----------



## wEi-wEi

1)are you jealous? = nagseselos ka ba? / nagseselos ka noh(if you want to be straight forward)
2)me? why would i be jealous? = ako? bakit ako magseselos?
3)why woul i be jealous of her? = bakit ko naman siya pagseselosan?
4)masyado akong maraming ginagawa sa trabaho ko. -busy 
5) you can use that but this is much better: may mga problema ka ba? (i used 'mga' coz you used problems a plural form and problema is the correct spelling)
--->enjoy...


----------



## Roshini

There here again, why do you use magseselos instead of just selos. And for nagseselos, why the nag in the front?


----------



## wEi-wEi

mag = is for future where action still doesn't occur
nag = the action had occured/still in action

they're prefixes added to words to be used on a specific event...
root word is "selos=jealous"


----------



## Roshini

Oh okey, maintindihan ko ngayon. Pero, maaari ba more examples sa iyan. Like how to use in sentences.


----------



## Roshini

One more, if i were to say: what is your problem?
Then, it has to be ano ang proble*mo* ba?
as mo here means your, isn't it? 
Thanks.


----------



## ShroomS

I would just like to point out that on sentence no. 4, indeed the phrase "maraming ginagawa" can be used to tell someone that you are busy albeit it translates literally to "many chores". The direct translation of the word "busy" in Tagalog is "abala".

Anyway, regarding the rules of using "mag" and "nag" in a tagalog verb:

Let's use the word "hugas", which means "wash", as an example

1.) Nag + root verb = past tense verb
ex:
Nag + hugas
Naghugas ako ng aking mga kamay.
I washed my hands.

2.) Mag + root verb = commanding verb
ex:
Mag + hugas
Maghugas ka ng iyong mga kamay.
Wash your hands.

3.) Nag + first 2 letters of the root verb + root verb = present tense verb
ex:
Nag+hu+hugas
Ako ay naghuhugas ng aking mga kamay.
I am washing my hands.

4.) Mag + first 2 letters of the root verb + root verb = future tense verb
ex:
Mag+hu+hugas
Maghuhugas ako ng aking mga kamay mamaya.
I will wash my hands later.

Just keep in mind these rules and I'm sure you won't be confused.


----------



## wEi-wEi

ano ang problema mo? / ano ba ang problema mo = what's your problem?
(you can either use it with 'ba' or not..)


----------



## Roshini

What's the use of ma in problema? 
What's your problem - Ano ang problema mo
What is your problem, how would I translate this then?


----------



## wEi-wEi

what is your problem =  ano ba ang problema mo / ano problema mo (you can use either the two)
problem is _problema in tagalog_


----------



## Roshini

Oh sige. So how would I say ' Now I understand this.' ? sorry for the trouble.


----------



## wEi-wEi

'la 'yon... hehe! = it's nothing... ^_^

now *i *_understand_ this = ngayon _naiintindihan _*ko* na(i add "na" 'coz you're saying it right now) or 
naiintindihan *ko* na ito..


----------



## Chriszinho85

wEi-wEi said:
			
		

> 'la 'yon... hehe! = it's nothing... ^_^
> 
> now *i *_understand_ this = ngayon _naiintindihan _*ko* na(i add "na" 'coz you're saying it right now) or
> naiintindihan *ko* na ito..


 I have a quick question. When would you use "nakakaintindi"? I know with "nakakaintindi" you use "ako" instead of "ko."

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Roshini

By the way, ano magkaroon sa 'nakakaintindi'? And please answer Chriszinho85's question as well. Maraming salamat sayo. And thanks wEI-wEI.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> I have a quick question. When would you use "nakakaintindi"? I know with "nakakaintindi" you use "ako" instead of "ko."



nakakaintindi = can understand or understands

yes, if you use "nakakaintindi" you use ako... 'coz "ko" is unappropriate...
ex:
nakakaintindi siya ng tagalog. = he(she) can understad tagalog


> ano magkaroon sa 'nakakaintindi'?



about this sentence is it "ano ibig sabihin ng 'nakakaintindi'?" if you say *magkakaroon sa it *means* it'll have; *ibig sabihin - the meaning or what's the meaning(not by question ok)


----------



## wEi-wEi

and what i give before is naiintindihan that's why i can use "ko" but in nakakaintindi it's ako.

nakakaintindi na ako ng tagalog ngayon = i can understad tagalog now.

naiintindihan ko na agn tagalog _ngayon_ - i can_ now_ understand tagalog.


----------



## Roshini

Ahhhhhh!!!! I'm so embarrassed!! It's all mixed up now. Haiyo! So how do I use magkakaroon sa(it'll have) in a sentence then?
So if I want to ask something, ako just sabihin,: 'ano ibig sabihin ng ____?', di ba?.


----------



## wEi-wEi

yes... or "ano ibig sabihin nito(if you're describing the thing near you or you hold...)"

the root word is "meron or mayroon"(m kinda confused bout the real spelling hehe! if it's mero or mayroon) = (meaning) have
mag - (again) you use it when you're gonna have it... it's like you're saying something that haven't happen but will be...

makakaroon = will be having / will have...


----------



## Roshini

so , mag is used as future tense. Right? so can I say, ako makakaroon exams in a few days time, is that right?*gulp* I hope so.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> ako makakaroon exams in a few days time



ako ay (ako'y) magkakaroon ng pagsusulit(exams) sa mga darating na araw...


sa mga darating na araw - means the next days that will pass

hehe! really really close one!  you just forgot the conjunctions...


----------



## Roshini

you know what, you're going to have to correct me in all the conjunctions. I just don't know where to put them. Is there any way, that you can tell me the fastest way to do so. Thanks.


----------



## wEi-wEi

the fastest way to have a correct conjunction... hmm... i think madadala lang ito sa pag-uusap natin ng tagalog... hehe! that's the fastest at pinaka-madaling paraan...


----------



## wEi-wEi

i think ang pinaka-madali at fastest way to learn conjunctions ay mag-usap tayo often ng tagalog... para masanay ka... 'yon lang naman iyon ei... then everything magiging chiken feed nalang sa'yo... hehe!


----------



## Roshini

Ok Thanks. Can you give me more examples on using makakaroon, and magkaroon?


----------



## wEi-wEi

makakaroon(wrong) it's magkakaroon

magkakaroon ako ng *bagong damit*= i'll be having a *new dress

*gusto ko'ng magkaroon *ng aso* - i want to have *a dog*


----------



## Roshini

Ok Thanks. Oh and translate this as well please:

I think my problem is rearranging sentences with the conjunctions in it.

Ok. Thanks. And ito lang problema ko!


----------



## wEi-wEi

I think my problem is rearranging sentences with the conjunctions in it.

* tingin ko ang problema ko lang ay ang ayusin ang conjunctions sa pangungusap


----------



## Chriszinho85

wEi-wEi said:
			
		

> nakakaintindi = can understand or understands
> 
> yes, if you use "nakakaintindi" you use ako... 'coz "ko" is unappropriate...
> ex:
> nakakaintindi siya ng tagalog. = he(she) can understad tagalog


Thanks for the explanation wei-wei.    Sorry for the late reply.

Chris


----------



## Roshini

Ok. Thanks. Hope to see you online soon.


----------



## barberjon3

kasi masayadong nagseselos si anong isa


----------



## Roshini

What do you mean by ur sentence barberjon3? 
Anyway, can somebody tell me the difference between 'naiintindihan' and 'maintindihan' please? Very frequently I hear actors and actresses say 'Hindi ko maintindihan - I don't understand'. So which is correct? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> kasi masayadong nagseselos si anong isa


 
translation: because anong isa(<-- looks like been used to call someone) was really getting jealous

naiintindihan = definition: already understand/knew already
eg:
Naiintindihan ko na. = I knew it already.
Naiintindihan mo ba? = Do you understand? or Do you already understand?

maintindihan = definition: can understand or
                    definition(negative): can't understand
eg:
Hindi ko maintindihan = I can't understand.
Maintindihan mo sana = Hope you can understand.


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. Thanks alot wei-wei. Will it be correct if I were to say 'Sana maintindihan ka or Sana mo/ka maintindihan'? for Hope you can understand. ? Thanks in advance. Cheers


----------



## wEi-wEi

your welcome... hmmm... for this:

*'Sana maintindihan ka or Sana mo/ka maintindihan'*

the correct form is:

*Sana maintindiham mo ko (I hope you can understand me)*

*Sana maintindihan mo (I hope you can understand)*

you don't use "ka" in this phrase...

hope it help!


----------



## Roshini

Sige, salamat sayo!


----------

